# Fluval 404 for 75 gal. tank?



## Schultz38 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi, I'm relatively new to the whole aquarium scene. All I've ever had for a filter was an HOB you get from Walmart. However, I recently purchased a 75 gallon tank that came with a Fluval 404. The owner said he used it for years but I thought I would get a second opinion before I start putting fish/plants in the tank.

The question is: Will a Fluval 404 properly filtrate my tank? 

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Welcome. Definitely will work. I use one on my 75g plus a HOB filter. I use the Fluval as a biological filter and the HOB as a debris filter. Lot easier to clean the HOB than the Fluval. I also have a 150g with one Fluval 404. I probably will have to add another one as the cichlids that are living in that tank grow. Both tanks are crystal clear.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am kind of old school about filtration..10x is a rate i prefer to use.which means that a 404 at 340 GPH is about 1/2 of the optimum rate.
in a larger sized tank that is lightly stocked i guess it would be fine...but i am just not comfortable with it..


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

The 404 is an older model. You may have some issues with the rubber O-ring on the lid. I would get replacement parts for it. The lid O-ring, impeller lid O-ring, and the impeller shaft. Get the ceramic shaft if possible.


----------



## Schultz38 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks guys! Any advice on an HOB filter to go with it? 

The filter below would put me near the 10x mark for my gph. (340 + 240 = 580 gph) Or should I try and find something with a little more?

http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-power-filter-with-surface-skimmer-pfe-9.html


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

With a HOB filter I just look for the GPH I need plus how easy is it to get extra filter media.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

although it is a bit more money , i would go with the Aquaclear 110...easier to maintain and in the long run much less expensive to operate....the foam block will last a a year or more..the cartridges have to be replaced several times a year..
it is rated at something like 428 GPH..


----------

